# Water Based or Solvent Based Tire Dressings?



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! I need your thoughts and opinions on which type of tire dressings to go for, Water based or Solvent based? Which is kinder to tires? Thanks


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Tyre manufacturers advise using water-based dressings, due to the long-term damage repeated application of solvent-based products can cause. Since learning this, I have stuck with water-based products like CarPro PERL. 

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I was dreading you would say that, But agree what you are saying, even when its dead there is still this strange layer on the tyre which takes a bit of scrubbing to get off


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

water based all the way, the solvents exacerbate out gassing in rubbers and can degrade them, over time so ive you've got a car thats maybe only a weekend toy and the tyres will stay on for a good few years it can be a real issue as it will cause premature cracking. Water based dressing will nourish and keep the rubber from drying

Don't use it on tyres NEVER use it on rubber trim.

However if your doing lots of miles and will only have the tyres on for a year or 2 then I wouldent worry to much just dont use it on rubber trim


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I used to use solvent based, i would top up once or twice a week, which is probably excessive,I found it started cracking the tyres.i switched to water based, car pro perl which is brilliant. Had no issues since

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you all so much. Water based it is then.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Oh, I forgot to ask, which are the best water based tire dressings?


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I was using megs endurance tyre gel, I just switched to CarPro PERL, should have probably done it sooner. CarPro PERL also has other uses too, its a win win.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I went the CarPro PERL route after recommendations on here, Best thing I ever did. Its superb on exterior trim and tyres and is so economical too.
Can be used at various dilutions on interior, and engine bay too.
Daughters car had badly faded exterior trim and it brought it back from grey to deep black. Very impressed.

Harry


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ReyIndividual said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask, which are the best water based tire dressings?


The main 2 I use are carPRO PERL and gtechniq T1

Perl is good but T1 has more durability and is easier to apply being thicker than PERL


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I now use KC Plast Star Pss. One of the best finds I have made last year.
Very pleased with the product and really good results on plastic and rubber. Tyre wall finish returned to mat (new look) finish which is my own preference. It takes so little too.

MSDS sheet states solvent based, but it also recommends for use on tyres Quote "Optimally suited for tyres and rubber parts as well. With Daimler approval".
What I like about the KC site is all the information is there to read on all products.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Interesting debate and it makes sense to steer away from solvent-based dressings but what about something like Gyeon Q² Tire which is a polymer enhanced dressing using SiO2 rather than solvents. Any thoughts on that with regard to an adverse effect on the tyres?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Chris Dyson said:


> Interesting debate and it makes sense to steer away from solvent-based dressings but what about something like Gyeon Q² Tire which is a polymer enhanced dressing using SiO2 rather than solvents. Any thoughts on that with regard to an adverse effect on the tyres?


SiO2 is Silicon dioxide if im not mistaken and some tyre manufactures use Silicon dioxide in the process of manufacturing tyres.

So in answer to your question no SiO2 wont have any bad effects on tyres as its one of the components that makes some tyres

And the Si02 is not the carrier like solvent is in solvent based dressings the Si02 is the dressing that is carried by something like water that is left behind when the carrier evaporates


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Chris Dyson said:


> Interesting debate and it makes sense to steer away from solvent-based dressings but what about something like Gyeon Q² Tire which is a polymer enhanced dressing using SiO2 rather than solvents. Any thoughts on that with regard to an adverse effect on the tyres?


Chris, I would like to act as Devils advocate, so its purely extending the debate.
Forums can be, no forums tend to be a place where questions and answers are based on Joe Publics experiences. Very useful too at times. the problem is what are the replies based on?
My point is once a person states a negative, without any research or very in depth knowledge, its not of much worth, but anyone with no knowledge is easily scared off without base facts etc. etc.
I find this latest phrase "Fake News" humorous as we have only just been enlightened to how it does work, good and bad to an alarming unwittingly large amount.
Now I am quite a cynic and research many things. Read data sheets, MSDS sheets and all that blurb these bigger companies put out. Quite alarmed mostly to find the real facts are usually way dirfferent to common thoughts. Purely because what was started sticks and worse part is the wrong info.
Even if I am told to not use something, I will always ask for a good reason and be sure they had good reason before I decided. Like it or not, we are more like Sheep than we would like to admit :lol:
So, on this subject, do not only steer clear of something based on a forum comment, when there is much more information out there to enable a better decision.
Opinions are like Anuses, we all have one, but not always the facts.
It's an old age thing, I just never listened enough before learning this :wall:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Itstony said:


> Chris, I would like to act as Devils advocate, so its purely extending the debate.
> Forums can be, no forums tend to be a place where questions and answers are based on Joe Publics experiences. Very useful too at times. the problem is what are the replies based on?
> My point is once a person states a negative, without any research or very in depth knowledge, its not of much worth, but anyone with no knowledge is easily scared off without base facts etc. etc.
> I find this latest phrase "Fake News" humorous as we have only just been enlightened to how it does work, good and bad to an alarming unwittingly large amount.
> ...


I used to use autoglym bumper and trim gel and also water based dressing I can tell you for a fact autoglym bumper and trim gel causes browning of the tyres compared to gtechniq t1 this brown film is the oils outgassing from the tyre

You can remain skeptic all you like but putting solvent on rubber is not good for rubber its a simple fact

I doubt their is anyone out their thats going to apply a water based dressing to 2 tyres and a solvent based dressing to the other 2 tyres for 4 or more years and do an in depth review of the tyre composition for their to be a serious test so all we have to go of is common sense and logical thinking

You made the comment



Itstony said:


> on this subject, do not only steer clear of something based on a forum comment, when there is much more information out there to enable a better decision.


Can you elaborate on this much more information as all articles ive read imply solvents are bad for rubber??


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Chris Dyson said:


> Interesting debate and it makes sense to steer away from solvent-based dressings but what about something like Gyeon Q² Tire which is a polymer enhanced dressing using SiO2 rather than solvents. Any thoughts on that with regard to an adverse effect on the tyres?


Q2 Tire _is_ solvent based: https://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/gyeon-q2-tire. The siloxane content of these products do make them more durable than a regular silicone dressing, but if you want to be as gentle on the rubber compound in the long-run, waterborne products are the safest.

At the end of the day, if someone likes a particular solvent based dressing, there is no one stopping them from using it... Few people today even own cars long enough to see the long-term effect of anything they do to them, so for a lot of people the debate on water vs. solvent is semantic. However, just as \Rian has observed, if you own a vehicle long enough you can start to see these effects for yourself.

- Steampunk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the opinions on Gyeon Q2 Tyre. I am trying it out but also comparing it to my favourite tyre dressing, Swissvax Pnue which is, I believe water-based and, according to their description (cynicism applied) "guaranteed harmless to tyres." 

Apologies to the OP if my question has inadvertently highjacked the subject.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

It also depends on how long you keep your tyres. I do about 20k miles a year in my Touareg which means a new set of boots each year. Given my mileage and frequency of tyre changes, the fact the tyre may go a little brown is not a concern...I'm happy to apply more solvent based sludge to cover it up  
My old Land Rover is a garaged Sunday afternoon vehicle and the tyres are new and should last 10 years or so. I therefore stick with water based Pneu / Autoglym tyre spray.

I actually prefer the look of the water based products though. Trouble is they only look good for 24 hours given our rainy climate.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is an old quote from Dr Ghodoussi which may be of interest to some in response to a question about strong tyre cleaners

*This is a great technical subject you have brought up since tire can age prematurely and cause rubber to crack due to improper maintenance. Rubber used in tire is based on polymerizing isoprene which forms a polyunsaturated polymer. The unsaturation will react with ozone and breaks down causing cracking. As you said, tire manufacturers add ozone scavengers and UV blockers when they formulate tires to prevent UV and ozone degradation. As tire rotates, these protectants will come to surface continuously over the life of tire which is referred to as churning or blooming.

The browning of tire is due to the UV and ozone blockers on the surface. Solvent based tire dressings and aggressive cleaners will leach out ozone blockers and UV absorbers and bring them to the surface causing excessive browning as you mentioned, This will cause a reduction of these protectants in the tire which will cause premature aging and cracking of tire. This is why tire manufacturers recommend against solvent based dressings. Both Optimum Tire Shine and Opti-Bond Tire Gel are water based, contain ozone and UV blockers, and are free of any solvents. Power Clean also is a mild cleaner that does not cause leaching or premature aging of tires* https://www.autopia.org/forums/opti...-question-dr-damaging-tires-cleaning-opc.html


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

May be daft, but has anyone actually used black shoe polish on tyres. I haven't, but have thought about it. When I first joined the mob we used to have to polish and 'bull' the rubber soles on our boots and shoes (mainly the heel side, and the area between the heel and sole). Even now I still polish the rubber sides on shoes. Maybe the solvents will knacker the rubber tyres, who knows - but I do know that on shoe soles shoe polish certainly protected and improved the appearance quite a lot.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive used solvent based dressings for years - none of my tyres have cracked, even on cars which have tyres that were nearly 7-8 years old.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rian said:


> Can you elaborate on this much more information as all articles ive read imply solvents are bad for rubber??


Ummmm. has someone copped a needle over another's input?
I thought forums were for seeking diverse views, input and opinions?
To refer to my original contribution, it was started with "If I can be devils advocate"I believe, then read the rest.
I never wrote Fact once, if I did I would have given facts.
Point was that with many products there is a lot of information on them, which is generally required by law. How many read this information?
Many products are endorsed by car manufacturers which is not given lightly, due to legal reasons. I accept they have spent more on R&D than I have and go from there.
Personally I research a lot on most things and make my own decisions and often share. On a forum it is up to members to decide if useful, completely up to the individual. I would not expect anyone to make their decision on feedback and opinions alone, especially a forum. It's taken further than that.

I guess its akin to being told too much sugar is no good for humans, doher, we know that but I would bet 99% of people do eat too much, its down to choice if they do and how much.
A forum is a place to leave info, read shared views, not a place for a row with anyone. There is always a place to leave thanks or just ignore:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I would take a more simplistic view that anyone who manufacturers / rebottles a tyre dressing will have asked the relevant questions of the relevant people about whether it can cause damage which could lead to litigation at a later date.

I trust anything Autoglym to be safe for its intended target - that's why they do separate tyre and trim products.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

It would be very nice if some manufacturers of tyre dressings could enlighten us on this subject... Autoglym, Auto Finesse, Gyeon, Meguiars, etc please?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> I would take a more simplistic view that anyone who manufacturers / rebottles a tyre dressing will have asked the relevant questions of the relevant people about whether it can cause damage which could lead to litigation at a later date.
> 
> I trust anything Autoglym to be safe for its intended target - that's why they do separate tyre and trim products.


I'd be going along this line of thinking - if the major manufacturers are making / supplying tyre dressings - whether it be solvent or water based, surely they're safe and not cause issues...

I've used both types over the years and not had any issues :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Same here :thumb:

Never had any issues with any tyre dressings


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> May be daft, but has anyone actually used black shoe polish on tyres. I haven't, but have thought about it. When I first joined the mob we used to have to polish and 'bull' the rubber soles on our boots and shoes (mainly the heel side, and the area between the heel and sole). Even now I still polish the rubber sides on shoes. Maybe the solvents will knacker the rubber tyres, who knows - but I do know that on shoe soles shoe polish certainly protected and improved the appearance quite a lot.


I used to, especially before selling a car but not these days when i'm always short of time.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

ReyIndividual said:


> It would be very nice if some manufacturers of tyre dressings could enlighten us on this subject... Autoglym, Auto Finesse, Gyeon, Meguiars, etc please?


They do https://www.autoglym.com/catalog/product/view/id/93/s/high-performance-tyre-gel/category/175/

Most manufactures have to set their MSDS, safety sheets and how to use etc.
Still unsure, Contact them and ask, it's so easy. This should be the first step, Then ask others on how they find it :thumb:


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you all for your thoughts and comments!


----------



## Lazac (Apr 18, 2019)

On an other forum, I have found this:

"Good Silicone / Not so good Silicone:
a) Water - based silicone dressings, usually a milky-white liquid, (Polydimethylsiloxane (PDS)that doesn’t contain petroleum distillate; silicone oils, waxes, or solvents that can harm rubber and/or vinyl over time. Water-based dressings use a combination of natural oils and polymers to offer a non-greasy, satin finish. Some of these products also contain ultra violet radiation (UVR) blocking agents to help keep tires from cracking, fading and hardening. Most, if not all water-based dressings are biodegradable (i.e. Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tire Gloss™) whereas silicone is not.

b) Solvent-based silicone dressings, usually a clear greasy liquid, (Dimethal (DMS) that contain petroleum solvents as a cleaning agent, they remove the elasticity from vinyl, rubber and paint; causing them to evaporate out of the substrate, leaving behind a dry inflexible surface. The difference between water and solvent based is in the carrier system used. Solvent based products use a hydrocarbon silicone to suspend the product. When you apply it, the solvent evaporates leaving the dressing's active ingredients (Silicone oil) behind; this type of silicone is also not biodegradable. Most high gloss products are based upon DMS silicone oil."


And now Im confused with solvent/water based.

1.So, even water or solvent based contains some kind of silicones?
2.In the solvent based, the silicone is the carrier/solvent, or the silicone is the active ingredient, which stays on the surface after the solvent evaporated?
3.Or silicon oil is the active ingredient, and the carrier is petroleum distillates which are also a silicone (hydrocarbon silicone). So the "silicone" is solvent of an other silicone? :tumbleweed:
4. The "harmful" problem is can be caused by the solvents, or cause os silicone?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Kock Chemie Plast Star Pss is silicone oil-free.
I use KC Plast Star Ps and like it. 
Both are recommended for Tyres and endorsed by Daimler:thumb:


----------



## Lazac (Apr 18, 2019)

Koch Chemie PSS is exactly what i think im gonna try! How durable is it?


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Any thoughts on AutoGlym Rubber plus cleaner? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MrG47 said:


> Any thoughts on AutoGlym Rubber plus cleaner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read good things about it on here and from what I remember, works well. Never used it, but was on list to try when I'm out :thumb:


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Read good things about it on here and from what I remember, works well. Never used it, but was on list to try when I'm out :thumb:


Is that solvent based?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

MrG47 said:


> Is that solvent based?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know mate, sure someone will be along that's used it to be able to answer.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MrG47 said:


> Any thoughts on AutoGlym Rubber plus cleaner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rubber Plus is an old skool solvent based dressing. Nice enough, if you like that sort of thing (I haven't read the whole thread). Shiny on day 1, looks very satin and dressed for the rest of the week.

Difficult to try as it only comes in 5L tins. I used to use this about 10 years ago, then moved on to Espuma RD50. If you search this forum for RD50 you should find a lot of threads comparing the two.

Personally I would use something like Gyeon Tire if you want that satin look nowadays.

The main reason I use water based dressings or gels, is that they don't stain the floor/driveway.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lazac (Apr 18, 2019)

tosh said:


> Rubber Plus is an old skool solvent based dressing. Nice enough, if you like that sort of thing (I haven't read the whole thread). Shiny on day 1, looks very satin and dressed for the rest of the week.
> 
> Difficult to try as it only comes in 5L tins. I used to use this about 10 years ago, then moved on to Espuma RD50. If you search this forum for RD50 you should find a lot of threads comparing the two.
> 
> ...


Do you mean Gyeon Q2 Tire, or Gyeon Tire Express?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

ReyIndividual said:


> Hello everyone! I need your thoughts and opinions on which type of tire dressings to go for, Water based or Solvent based? Which is kinder to tires? Thanks


To answer your question specifically - water based dressings (on anything, not just tyres) are the kinder option. Anything water based disappears at the first sign of rain (on my tyres at least).

Lots to choose from - I'm quite partial to 3M Tyre Dressing in the summer, but working on getting Tac System Tire Coat and CarPro PERL at the moment.

All tyres are different, they 'take' dressings differently, so what works for one doesn't work for another.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Lazac said:


> Do you mean Gyeon Q2 Tire, or Gyeon Tire Express?


Tire - haven't used Tire Express yet. I have about 15 different dressings, can't face buying another one.

Although I am going to buy Optimum Tire Coat when it arrives.


----------



## Lazac (Apr 18, 2019)

tosh said:


> Tire - haven't used Tire Express yet. I have about 15 different dressings, can't face buying another one.
> 
> Although I am going to buy Optimum Tire Coat when it arrives.


From Gyeon Tire I'm afraid, cause of the solvents. I have read a lot of articles and forums nowdays, about solvent based and water based dressings. And I found that petroleum distillates solvents can harm the tyre. And according to Tire's safety data sheet it has 45-50% hidrocarbon, petroleum distillates in it. Or am I understand it wrong and not all of these types of solvents can harm the rubber?

By the way, am I understand correctly that water based contain polydimethilsiloxane, and solvent based contain dimethalsiloxane, what is silicone oil? I have read something like this. But the interesting point is that, Gyeon Tire is solvent based, but has polydimethilsiloxane.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Lazac said:


> From Gyeon Tire I'm afraid, cause of the solvents. I have read a lot of articles and forums nowdays, about solvent based and water based dressings. And I found that petroleum distillates solvents can harm the tyre. And according to Tire's safety data sheet it has 45-50% hidrocarbon, petroleum distillates in it. Or am I understand it wrong and not all of these types of solvents can harm the rubber?
> 
> By the way, am I understand correctly that water based contain polydimethilsiloxane, and solvent based contain dimethalsiloxane, what is silicone oil? I have read something like this. But the interesting point is that, Gyeon Tire is solvent based, but has polydimethilsiloxane.:tumbleweed:


Unless the same set of tyres are going to be on a car 10+ years it really doesn't matter whether it is water based or solvent based.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Lazac said:


> From Gyeon Tire I'm afraid, cause of the solvents. I have read a lot of articles and forums nowdays, about solvent based and water based dressings. And I found that petroleum distillates solvents can harm the tyre. And according to Tire's safety data sheet it has 45-50% hidrocarbon, petroleum distillates in it. Or am I understand it wrong and not all of these types of solvents can harm the rubber?
> 
> By the way, am I understand correctly that water based contain polydimethilsiloxane, and solvent based contain dimethalsiloxane, what is silicone oil? I have read something like this. But the interesting point is that, Gyeon Tire is solvent based, but has polydimethilsiloxane.:tumbleweed:


If you're not happy with solvents, you don't have to use them. Gyeon wouldn't use something that harms tyres and I don't understand the chemistry to have a viewpoint.



Brian1612 said:


> Unless the same set of tyres are going to be on a car 10+ years it really doesn't matter whether it is water based or solvent based.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Exactly this.

Water based is 'safer' than solvent, but you're never going to encounter a problem in the lifetime of your tyres.

If you have a classic car on original tyres, you'll be using something water based or nothing at all.

The reason tyre manufacturers don't recommend any dressing, is that they have no idea what you're going to use on their product. So the safest thing to do is to not suggest/recommend anything.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I've also used dozens of different tyre dressings over the years from shoe polish (late seventies) right through to the modern stuff of late and invariably found that they all (barring the shoe polish) left my wheel sponges and wash mitts soiled with black gunge after washing which I can only think is the tyre dressing and brake dust bonding together. The best product that I've used by far is 'Rubber Dub' Tyre Dressing, it's very similar to a shoe polish, the advantages are that it genuinely lasts weeks, has a 'natural' new tyre look (satin finish) and doesn't soil wash mitts or sponges when washed. The only draw back is that it takes longer to apply especially if buffed off by hand but definitely easier and quicker by machine.
I have also purchased some 'tuf shine' clearcoat as a dedicated tyre dressing to try on some tyres that have white lettering, I've yet to use it as i'm still prepping the tyres with 'Britemax Grime out' then re-lettering.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

This is the stuff i'm currently using! https://www.spautopia.co.uk/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=rubber%20dub
Anyone else use this?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Haven’t used rubber dub
I have used Soft99 tire wax, and that is definitely like applying shoe polish. 

I’m currently testing Optimum Tire Coat; and it’s permanent. Really permanent. Like drive 500 miles in the rain and sun, and it looks exactly the same. Scrub it with degreaser, and it’s the same. 

Unfortunately, I’ve over applied it and the tyres aren’t consistent; rears are fine, but the fronts don’t look right. 

Now that I’ve messed it up, I will redo it, but seriously this is the only thing that I’ve used which is permanent. And I’ve got Black Pearl. Best thing is that I used about 20ml on four tyres, and that was still too much. 

(You can remove it with tar remover; panel wipe and degreaser doesn’t touch it at all)


----------

